Ask HN: What is your favorite feature of an app/web that got cancelled/modified? - tdhttt
======
maxharris
The Workspace Manager in NeXTSTEP. It didn't clutter your desktop with useless
icons, and it gave you a single, simple window with the column view and
nothing else. That holds up a lot better for today's needs than the macOS
Finder does.

